# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Dveloppeurs : Conseils professionnels pour crire du code lisible !

## Mingolito

*Dveloppeurs : Conseils professionnels pour crire du code lisible !*



 ::mrgreen::

----------

